

Laptop fixed - blakenessjiggy

I just talked to my Principle and he said he can arrange for a portion of the costs or getting it fixed to be payed off by the school. Thank you.
======
viraptor
Some thoughts:

\- If you replace it with other laptop, people can find out. Serial numbers
can be compared either manually, or by wherever software is pre-installed by
school.

\- Likely you cannot get the exact same laptop as was given to you. Even
models with the same name can come with different configurations causing
issues in the future.

\- If you can buy a replacement laptop, (since you have somewhere to transfer
the data to) why don't you just say this to school and remove parents from
this exchange?

\- Being secretive about it will likely cause more issues than just saying
what happened.

\- Schools may have insurance or deals covering all such cases, so it may not
cost them anything. Consider how many laptops they have and how many may get
accidentally broken every year.

~~~
blakenessjiggy
You're right, I can't believe I didn't think of this. I can get a bit out of
hand but thanks this really helped.

------
DanBC
There are better ways of achieving what you want.

When you say "broke" what does you mean? Someone might be able to give you
advice about fixing it.

You should probably work out a plan for telling your school, explaining things
you could do to replace the laptop and also why you do not want your father
involved.

Get help with the wording of the letter.

I'd like to think that teachers would see this as a sign of maturity and would
work with you (clearly a non-malicious person) to repair or replace the
laptop, but perhaps I am ridiculously optimistic.

~~~
blakenessjiggy
Thankyou so much, I was so worried that I forgot the more reasonable ways of
fixing this problem. Your optimism is reassuring, thanks again:)

------
noxin
Transfering the data or even the whole harddisk is possible. However if the
scool has registered the serial numbers of the laptops, for example for
warranty tracking, you're out of luck.

~~~
blakenessjiggy
Okay, thank you anyway.

